
Ask HN: How do you keep track of your personal email templates? - ollo
When writing a new email, I often find myself opening my &quot;Sent&quot; folder looking for a similar type of email that I have already written. This is especially the case for standard emails such as sending a document for review to my boss, requesting work from home, scheduling a meeting and so on.<p>Having a single database with these email templates would be a time saver because, instead of rewriting all new emails from scratch, I could reuse my past emails and just slightly adapt them to the new circumstances. Is there any tool or strategy that you use to keep a list of personal email templates for later reuse?<p>The following features would be useful in such a tool:<p>- be independent of any specific web email client because I routinely use multiple web clients,<p>- be able to tag templates, such as in https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.starterstory.com&#x2F;how-to-say-no,<p>- offer quick search by tag and body text,<p>- if possible, can also search by date sent and recipient, as that is how I frequently manage to find the right email among all the ones I sent because it is easier to remember a time and a person than the exact wording used in an email.
======
gkbrk
Since I write my emails in Vim/Emacs and then copy them to my email client, I
just keep commonly sent emails as text files in a directory and :r them
whenever I want to use them as a base.

Speaking of, I should probably switch to a TUI email client instead of copy-
pasting my emails from my text editor.

